# Canon MP830 error Cannot communicate with scanner code: 2,155,0



## SP1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nine months ago I purchased a Canon MP830 All-in-one printer/scanner/fax. I installed it as directed using the CD included with the printer. I have Windows XP. I have used the printer and fax functions without a problem but have never been able to get it to scan. Whether I attampt to scan using the scan buttons on the printer, or using the MP Navigator 2.2 program that was installed automatically when everything else was installed off the CD, I get the same result: it starts the scanning process and then this message appears: "ScanGear MP" is in the colored bar at the top of the error box, and under the colored bar it says "Cannot communicate with scanner. Scanner may be turned off, a cable may be disconnected. Please check the status and try again. Scanner driver will be closed. Code: 2,155,0". I have tried reinstalling everything off the CD provided - no help. Then I tried removing everything and reinstalling it off the Canon download page - still same result and error message. I made sure the USB cable was securly fastened at both ends - still no go. Ideas?


----------



## SP1 (Jan 9, 2008)

After a long session with a Canon support guy we decided to try a different USB cable. I never imagined it would be the cable since communication was happening for the print and fax functions. But in thinking about it, the scan function is the only one with lots of information going the OTHER direction on the cable...well, it was the cable. I now have a new USB cable and it all works like a charm.


----------



## Beams (Mar 27, 2008)

SP1 said:


> Nine months ago I purchased a Canon MP830 All-in-one printer/scanner/fax. I installed it as directed using the CD included with the printer. I have Windows XP. I have used the printer and fax functions without a problem but have never been able to get it to scan. Whether I attampt to scan using the scan buttons on the printer, or using the MP Navigator 2.2 program that was installed automatically when everything else was installed off the CD, I get the same result: it starts the scanning process and then this message appears: "ScanGear MP" is in the colored bar at the top of the error box, and under the colored bar it says "Cannot communicate with scanner. Scanner may be turned off, a cable may be disconnected. Please check the status and try again. Scanner driver will be closed. Code: 2,155,0". I have tried reinstalling everything off the CD provided - no help. Then I tried removing everything and reinstalling it off the Canon download page - still same result and error message. I made sure the USB cable was securly fastened at both ends - still no go. Ideas?


----------



## Beams (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry about the mess-up. What I wanted to say was that my story is the same as SP1 except that my printer and the new usb cable work perfectly in other locations but not attached to my desktop puter. Any other ideas pls?


----------

